# Third Round Discussion (March 21st-22nd)



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Saturday Schedule:*

UAB vs. UCLA 12:10 CBS
Cincinnati vs. Kentucky 2:40 CBS
Ohio State vs. Arizona 5:15 CBS
Georgia State vs. Xavier 6:10 TNT
NC State vs. Villanova 7:10 TBS
Utah vs. Georgetown 7:45 CBS
Arkansas vs. UNC 8:40 TNT
Butler vs. Notre Dame 9:40 TBS


*Sunday Schedule:*

Michigan State vs. Virginia 12:10 CBS
San Diego State vs. Duke 2:40 CBS
Wichita State vs. Kansas 5:15 CBS
Oklahoma vs. Dayton 6:10 TNT
Gonzaga vs. Iowa 7:10 TBS
Oregon vs. Wisconsin 7:45 TruTV
West Virginia vs. Maryland 8:40 TNT
Northern Iowa vs. Louisville 9:40 TBS


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Still waiting on the last two match ups for Sunday to be finalized. Lot of intriguing match ups here the next two days.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Everything is now updated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> *Saturday Schedule:*
> 
> UAB vs. UCLA 12:10 CBS
> Cincinnati vs. Kentucky 2:40 CBS
> ...


The Sunday CBS schedule was so easy and I pretty much saw it playing out like that once Wichita won. A rematch of UVA-MSU, Duke and a regional rival with Kansas and Wichita who both lost last year in the St. Louis pod late. Should do great numbers for the eye network.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Early games on Saturday don't do much for me. I'm surprised UNC/Arkansas didn't make one of the CBS cuts and Butler/ND is the last of the day. CBS games look about 3,000 times better on Sunday then they do on Saturday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> Early games on Saturday don't do much for me. I'm surprised UNC/Arkansas didn't make one of the CBS cuts and Butler/ND is the last of the day. CBS games look about 3,000 times better on Sunday then they do on Saturday.


On Saturday, CBS has four games and when you have the upsets like you do, it creates havoc. CBS gets first dibs on the games, so they probably figured getting Kentucky, Arizona, Ohio State, Georgetown and UCLA was the best they could do.

Georgia State and Xavier probably doesn't move them unfortunately.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Outside of D'Angelo Russell against Arizona's defense the last 3 games are the only ones I'm pumped for. The first two games are stinkers, but Go Blazers/Bearcats.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State and Nova has a sneaky chance to be a really good game. I think Nova wins, but it could be great.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Hoping for a successful weekend from the Buckeyes and Badgers... Arizona looked pretty damned good in the few times I've seen them.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> NC State and Nova has a sneaky chance to be a really good game. I think Nova wins, but it could be great.


Yeah NC State's backcourt could give Nova some trouble.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UCLA/UAB tips here in a couple of minutes. Hope at least it's a good, fun game to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Bruins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, there's nobody in attendance for this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Parker - the biggest reason for UCLA's success right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Parker with 15 points on 6/7. Impressive start.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UAB has some guys who can play. Robert Brown and William Lee especially.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

This game has been pretty good.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> UAB has some guys who can play. Robert Brown and William Lee especially.


I think they only have one upperclassmen who starts too. They should be good next year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UCLA by 9 at the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UCLA on their way to scoring 90. Can't let them score this much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone explain to me the one-and-one free throw rule. Sometimes it's two shots. Sometimes it isn't. Dumb.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Basel said:


> Someone explain to me the one-and-one free throw rule. Sometimes it's two shots. Sometimes it isn't. Dumb.


Two shots if the foul is on a shot. When an opponent has committed seven fouls it sets up a one-and-one for fouls 7, 8 and 9, if they are on the floor. From the 10th foul onward the person who is fouled is awarded two foul shots, whether they are shooting inside the arc, or if the ball is on the floor. 

Fouls 7-9 are referred to as being in the "Bonus."
Fouls 10+ are referred to as being in the "Double Bonus."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks @bball2223. I still think it's stupid but at least I know what the reasoning behind it is.

UCLA letting UAB get back into it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Saw Denzel Watts as a senior in high school and he was good, but I never expected him to give quality minutes in a tournament game. Good for him, though. Repping the Saginaw Valley League well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UAB with some bad turnovers. UCLA takes advantage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UAB's 3-point shooting keeping them in the game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Unreal 3 point shooting from UAB so far. They need to get some stops.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know if anyone mentioned it before but these UCLA uniforms suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UCLA's domination in the paint > UAB's domination from 3-point range.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Basel said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned it before but these UCLA uniforms suck.


Adidas uniforms in general are usually trash.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UCLA looks to be the first team to punch their tickets to the Sweet Sixteen. This UK/Cincy game up next should get really ugly. Cincinnati barely cracks the top 300 teams in D1 in points per game. Don't really see a way for them to beat Kentucky.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

#SweetSixteen for UCLA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cincinnati's going to have to make this game a street fight to win. It'll be interesting to seeing how Kentucky deals with that level of physicality.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

"Did you hear that America?"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cincinnati is physical boy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I love UC's decision to employ the 2-2-1 slow down press on defense. Limit UK's possessions and turn it into a very slow game. UK is flustered right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UK struggling with this zone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Harrisons are garbage.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

OH.MY.GOD. Cauley-Stein.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Willie Cauley-Stein just baptized a Bearcat.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> The Harrisons are garbage.


Basura. I feel we had these same discussions last March beyond Aaron's heroics.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky just has so many bigs.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UK looks to have control and I don't see them letting up so I'm going to grab stuff for Taco's for the later games. Hopefully I don't miss much.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

This game is getting chippy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cincinnati showing you the blueprint in how to beat Kentucky.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cincinnati is fighting. You keep expecting Kentucky to put together a run to go up 20 and it just isn't happening.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cincinnati just doesn't have any shooters on the floor. If they had one or two they would pull this off.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Starting to get away from the Bearcats.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, the Cats sure are a hateable team. I hope they get to face Arizona.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I can't wait to see the Harrisons in the league. These dudes are terrible. They are lucky they play with such size around them.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The volleyball set goes in


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kentucky's going to win this one, but Cincinnati has shown the blueprint to beat them.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They showed the blueprint, but you have to be able to be physical and hit shots to do it. Arizona, Wisconsin and maybe Duke. Don't really see anyone else who can make it happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah the only two teams who can beat Kentucky are Arizona/Wisconsin IMO. Although if WVU gets past Maryland, they have a chance to frustrate the Wildcats because they go so deep and have fouls to give. Also Huggins over the years has owned Calipari.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kreutz35 said:


> Kentucky's going to win this one, but Cincinnati has shown the blueprint to beat them.


Cincinnati & Maryland have no shooters while ND, Kansas & West Virginia aren't physical enough. IF the Bearcats had Jerian Grant and Pat Conoughton for this game, I have no doubt Cinci would've won.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If I were Sean Miller I would rotate Jefferson and Johnson on Russell. Ohio State is so bad and inconsistent beyond D'Angelo.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

The blueprint is something like having bigs who can match physicality, get a bunch of loose ball and rebound luck, and hit 50% of your 3's.

I think Arizona and Villanova would have a pretty good shot. I actually don't think Wisconsin matches up well at all. They can't afford fouls in the front court and their "hands straight-up no jumping" defensive philosophy just won't work against those athletes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Sean Miller can't get it done with this group, he needs to re-evaluate what he's doing. Clearly recruiting is fine, but something would be missing. This is not a good OSU team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally, a damn foul call against Ohio State. Jesus.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't believe this Ohio State team is down 1 at the half with Russell going 2 for 11.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

@ATLien your boys going to get it done tonight or nah?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This kid Green on GSU needs to make his shots. He's wide open out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ryan Harrow being back is huge.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That missed dunk might be the highlight of Amir Williams season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gabe York, heatin' up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

GSU hanging in.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Arizona is fully capable of winning the whole tournament, but they need Gabe York to give them the outside shooting he has so far in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hunter is cooking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, didn't realize that Stanley/Rondae are a combined 2-16 from the field.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hunter looks so much better today already.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thompson should've boomed that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Xavier's defense is paying so much attention to RJ, but other than that last heat check he isn't really trying to force his shot. Harrow needs to keep this up and we got a chance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Feels like Hunter is the best player on the floor to me.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Arizona played a great 2nd half. If they play like that, they can win the whole damn thing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

B/c it's so weird to hear Miles Davis so often this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Myles Davis has been on fire for Xavier. Him and Jalen Reynolds are the reasons Xavier is even ahead. Nice to get production from your bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why you don't flop, when you do, you leave your man wide open.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a bad call. Jalen Reynolds own man, knocked him off balance.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Xavier is 11-14 from the field this half. GSU in desperate need of a stop.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible call.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

These refs need to chill.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Davis and Reynolds stepped up big time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Give Harrow credit for gutting it out for a half. It's obvious dude needs to shut it down.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Everytime I see this Derrick Rose comeback commercial with the roses, I think it's 2Pac reading off "The Rose That Grew From Concrete," but then after 5 seconds I realize it's not.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I said NC State has a chance. We all know they have top-15 talent (like LSU), yet somehow they are still only an 8th seed. Says more about winning in spite of the coach than anything else.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cat Barber is destroying Archidanco.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State believes and they got a 9 point lead.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Why do I have a feeling NC State is going to choke??


----------



## MudFlap (Feb 20, 2010)

HKF said:


> Davis and Reynolds stepped up big time.


Back in S16 again. Shot 67%. Just like we will against AZ. hehe


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova shooting 28% from the field.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State has to press up on Hilliard. You can't just let him step into a shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Such an NC State move to turn it over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are you stopping the game refs? Jesus Christ.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Villanova choke.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

NC State with the upset. Should have known Villanova was too good to be true.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bad play by Kennedy Meeks.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stuck on Utah/Georgetown for the next 7 minutes, but Carolina and Arkansas looks real fun.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Josh Smith looks bigger than he did at UCLA out there. If that dude could get to a good weight he would be fantastic, at least on the college level.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They have missed three travels on Smith in the last five minutes alone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Smith is going to end up being 400 lbs. He's already been in college for five years and he's still that big.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Utah hangs on, the Pac-12 and the ACC thus far would be undefeated in this tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah's really dangerous going forward. They have size, length, shooting, defense and an NBA guard in Delon Wright.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah can beat Duke.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Utah can beat Duke.


I agree.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a stupid foul by Johnson.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

There have been a lot of four point plays this tournament.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My bracket has gone to complete shit. Time to root for underdogs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like Bobby Portis, but Michael Qualls is the best player on Arkansas.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Portis is going to make some NBA team very happy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tokoto


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Arkansas-North Carolina game is frenetic as all hell.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Part of me feels like the refs are calling all these fouls cause there is too much running.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus Paige taking over this game. It's too bad he's such a poor distributor of the basketball, because if he was better at it, he'd have a better pro future.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ND/Butler are playing at a Butler friendly pace currently.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Marcus Paige taking over this game. It's too bad he's such a poor distributor of the basketball, because if he was better at it, he'd have a better pro future.


I agree completely. I was hoping he would have a better year, but I won't complain about him being in Chapel Hill for another year. Justin Jackson is far and away the best pro prospect on the team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Paig3


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was not basket interference. That's a bad call.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Horrible call. Might have to bring @HB back for the UNC/Wisconsin Sweet 16 match if both advance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh I hope Meeks is okay.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Big 12 had the most "depth," but ACC was the best conference. Could have 6 Sweet 16 teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville is going down tomorrow.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Carolina is going to advance. That's a second consecutive tough matchup looming for Wisconsin if/when they beat Oregon. Far and away the toughest region for a one this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game. Marcus Paige was the difference.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Great game. Marcus Paige was the difference.


As disappointing as he has been at times this season, he's come up big lately.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't think I have ever seen Connaughton get up like that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Demetrius Jackson is going to be the second best guard to play for Brey (after Grant) when it's all said and done.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Notre Dame in some trouble now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Brey if you lose this one. This dude will never be a big time tournament coach.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Exactly. Football will always be king, but you have a superb roster right now, and should at least get to the Elite Eight.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who will be Final 4?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jackson is playing well. Time for Grant to step up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

8-0 run Notre Dame. Come on Irish, get it done.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dude just called Batman socks, Superman socks, smh.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Usually I would say put the ball in Grant's hands, but Jackson has been better tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, Butler just never quits.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Who will be Final 4?


Which is dominant species? 

Kentucky Wildcat (wild, not pet cat)
Wisconsin Badger (ruthless honey badger)
Gonzaga Bulldog (mans best friend, owner has gun)
Louisville Cardinal (fly above prey)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Which is dominant species?
> 
> Kentucky Wildcat (wild, not pet cat)
> Wisconsin Badger (ruthless honey badger)
> ...


:2ti:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How does Auguste just give up the ball like that?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Butler Ball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad that I'm not as emotionally invested in ND basketball as I am for football. This game would have driven me up the wall already.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

If they lose in this 2 seconds because of that double dribble, I predict that kid doesn't sleep for a month. What a way to lose.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> If they lose in this 2 seconds because of that double dribble, I predict that kid doesn't sleep for a month. What a way to lose.


Had another key turnover, too. Feel bad for him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Connaughton, what a swat. OT!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Nasty block. That was awesome.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks goodness overtime. Come on Notre Dame. Some much choking from these chodes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ND got one shot off in the last 3 minutes of regulation. Would love to see Auguste redeem himself.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Terrible call.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Connaughton's future is in baseball, but he has been huge tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler's like the only team in basketball that can shoot 33% and still be in the ball game. It's because of teams like them that people want to move the shot clock to 30 seconds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerian Grant has got to make that shot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Jerian Grant has got to make that shot.


Was in the process of typing the same thing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Vasturia! Huge 3!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Notre Dame running some great offense right now. 3 open threes in a row.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Grant, finally. Thats a big time play from a big time player.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad Auguste got a chance to swat it. Kid responded nicely for an atrocious closing to regulation.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright Notre Dame. Finally Mike Brey.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I got Wichita beating Notre Dame in the Sweet Sixteen, but I am glad the Irish made it to this far. If they didn't, some questions of Brey were going to have to be asked.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Notre Dame had 4 straight really good offensive possessions to end the game. 3 threes and that last dagger layup.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I got Wichita beating Notre Dame in the Sweet Sixteen, but I am glad the Irish made it to this far. If they didn't, some questions of Brey were going to have to be asked.


I'd rather ND play Kansas than Wichita. 

What a great slate of games this evening. Excited for the games tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

ESPN Percentile: 98.1
Probably the least time I've put into any bracket in years. Five minutes of thought at 11:30 Thursday morning to turn in for work. Got two in there - one with Duke winning, one with Kentucky winning, otherwise identical. Missing one elite 8 team (Villanova) and 3 Sweet 16 teams (Villanova, SMU, Indiana [Indiana? I know]).


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My bracket has been shit so far, but 3 of my final four are still alive.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The best teams are Kentucky and Duke?

Arizona and NC?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> The best teams are Kentucky and Duke?


Zona before Duke.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Even more stoked for Coach Brey getting the W now. Had to take some sting off his mother passing away this morning.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> The best teams are Kentucky and Duke?
> 
> Arizona and Wisconsin?


A lot of teams you could make arguments for this year. Notre Dame could win it all if their offense shoots fire for a few more games. The field is deep. Kentucky feels like a lock, but there are a lot of tough teams. I just went with Duke because I feel like Coach K will do anything in his power to feed his monster down low now that its tournament time. And Kentucky just feels strongest. So why go against them?

I've got Virginia and Wisconsin rounding out my Final 4. Lot of chalk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Even more stoked for Coach Brey getting the W now. Had to take some sting off his mother passing away this morning.


Just read that. That's horrible.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Have to work an 8 hour shift, but luckily we have a projector and I'll be able to catch most of these games.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Trice is absolutely on fire right now vs. UVA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Izzo's plan to push the tempo is smart. Virginia can't expect to win all these games in the 50's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Michigan State!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sparty needs to get more involved on the glass. Giving up a few consecutive OREB on the same possession.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MSU missing early free throws. Better hope that doesn't come back to haunt them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Virginia is a really shitty offensive team.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Where is Valentine? Foul trouble? They really need his size.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Valentine has two fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Low scoring half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. That was sick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Virginia can't expect Michigan State to never score. You can't win like this.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Brandon Dawson is an unbelievable athlete. If only he had ever developed any kind of jump shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Costello hustling out there.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Virginia needs to just keep pounding inside, let the fouls rack up and then make it a free throw contest at the end and they will have a good shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wally Szczerbiak was so right. He called Virginia flaming out early in the tournament because of how they play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dawson has got to make those free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every time Virginia gets close, Michigan State responds with a run to extend the lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Schilling got bailed out by the refs there. Bad call. All ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With the kind of athletes Virginia has, they should push the ball more. Their style limits possessions which keeps all of their games close. Against an Izzo coached team that is just a bad move. Virginia will keep losing like this every year until Tony Bennett gets a little more flexible on the offensive end. 

Even with Joe Harris last year, they still played the same way.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Virginia might win this game without actually making any shots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Both teams missing a ton of a free throws.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Virginia can't actually make a basket. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For a close game, this is a boring finish. Neither team can score. Awful.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Onions!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> For a close game, this is a boring finish. Neither team can score. Awful.



Trice says, "Shut up, Basel."


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Virginia finally makes a shot on blatant basket interference. These refs are giving them every opportunity.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Virginia finally makes a shot on blatant basket interference. These refs are giving them every opportunity.


The ball was off the rim.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Forbes drills both freebies.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Virginia gets a sense of urgency on offense when they realize losing is close to happening. No excuse not to play faster with this type of talent on the roster.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

29% shooting from the field. Credit the Spartans, but Tony Bennett time to get an offense dude.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mateen Cleaves is hilarious. Two nights ago, he said every time Magic spoke to the team they always won.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Michigan State is always mediocre in the regular season and just turns on another switch when it matters - it's uncanny. Even their title teams and numerous Final Four teams under Izzo lost 7+ regular season games on the regular.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Izzo owns the Bennett family.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

This is one of the weirdest Izzo teams considering how much they lost from last year, the trouble they looked in at the start of the year with the recruiting misses, and how well they are playing now with basically only 4 guys who are allowed to shoot. The guy is a magician.

Virginia is a chore to watch, but they are a really good team and it's crap that they got stuck with one of their worst match ups a round too early two years in a row. Izzo has been coaching against the Bennetts and Bo Ryan for like 30 years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

San Diego State sucks on offense. They could win this game if they could friggin score.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

#GoAztecs


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

My airplane lost its satellite feed... it was fun while it lasted. Didn't expect to be able to watch any games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, SDSU sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is going to get ugly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I should go on a walk till the Wichita-Kansas game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thankfully Utah will be a much better opponent for Duke.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lets go Shocks!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Van Vleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oklahoma is just getting buckets so quickly against Dayton. Kinda surprising.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

These commercials are awful. So much timeouts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shockers!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

15-0 run for Dayton.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wichita St. beating that ass.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Van Vleet is what I like to call a winner. That's what dude is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oubre needs to stay in school. He doesn't really know how to play basketball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What you know about them Wichita boys?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think I've changed my opinion on Self. How many guys really improve at Kansas? I understand the team is really young, but his teams have been young since they won the title. No one stays there long.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad to see WS win convincingly after Kansas keeps ducking them to preserve their reputation.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darryl Davis from Cincinnati on that shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ball movement by Dayton.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton offense has abandoned them.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That block was a thing of beauty. Very impressive by Mr. Hield.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton just run out of gas.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Wisconsin and Gonzaga running away. Just biding time until Northern Iowa now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ducks/Badgers is a game now. Not so much for Hawkeyes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you're not watching West Virginia/Maryland, you're missing out. This is going to be a fun one. Really hoping WVU wins because they would give Kentucky all they can handle.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Watching this game, North Carolina definitely has the type of team to beat the Badgers.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Watching this game, North Carolina definitely has the type of team to beat the Badgers.


Wisconsin is going to have a tough time making the final four because their road is so tough. UNC/Oregon are bad match ups for them, and then they have to play Arizona. If they win that it's on to Kentucky. Talk about having to earn it, but I think the tough games take their toll and knock out the Badgers next weekend.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

By the way, regardless of the results tonight, this tournament is completely devoid of Cinderellas. No way are Northern Iowa or Wichita State in consideration for such a label when you've won over 30 games and haven't lost more than 4. 

Very rare not to have at least one Cinderella.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah UCLA as the lowest seeded team doesn't exactly count.

I'm going to be really annoyed if after NC State and Michigan State softened up that East regional it ends up being Louiseville that reaps the benefits.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Des Wells is like the exact same player as Tyreke Evans (in a good way). He's such a beast.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WVU looks impressive.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems like Trimble got a concussion.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And to think Louisville was two possessions from going home on Friday. Sweet Sixteen bound. I'm actually surprised. The team I saw the last 3 weeks was not very good. They shut UNI down.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

That Badgers game made me kinda sick to my stomach at times, we played just poorly enough to keep them in the game the entire way

Credit to Oregon, though. If Brooks or Cook had put up better games, they might have won. Brooks did have that nasty dunk though. That 6'9" freshman Oregon has up front is a really active defender, I came in just thinking he was a shot-blocker because Oregon didn't have much interior defense but he's a shot-blocker because he's in good position most of the time and has tremendous athleticism. 

And of course Young is retarded good. I was queasy late in the 1st half when he made like 5 shots in a row. You see, I will never forget what Steph Curry did to Flowers, Butch and Co. in 2008...I started having flashbacks. 

As to what you guys are saying, yeah, it kinda sucks the way our region stacks up. We're obviously the 4th #1 seed, and that's fine, but damn they sure selected a bunch of teams that have players/styles of the type that give us problems. Oklahoma St, Oregon, Arkansas and UNC all have some similar traits. It's pretty incredible that you ended up with 4 similar teams all in one portion of the bracket...

And what's more, I feel as though UNC is this year's version of what Kentucky was last year. Not a great team. A massively inconsistent team that makes maddening mistakes to hurt/beat themselves sometimes. But a team so jam-packed with talent that, in a one-on-one tourney, they can get it rolling and haymaker good teams in their path and advance much farther than their regular season would indicate was likely. 

North Carolina has what, 8 McDonald's All-Americans? Isn't that the same as UK last year? For fuck sakes

I hope that we got our bad game out of the way tonight. I hope Koenig's 3's start falling again, and that Dekker's keep it up. I hope that UNC's athletic bigs don't employ the same method of defending Frank with lots of post help to shut down his operating room under the basket and keeping quicker dudes on him around the 3pt arc so he can't get clean looks there and draw defenders out. UNC has so many athletic dudes who are 6'8" or better.

I also hope that Trae does whatever is best for the team. If he's rusty, and he knows he'll get in trouble against UNC's ultra quick guards, I hope he takes one for the team and waits another game. I dunno. Just another thing to make me nervous.

Besides, we can always count on Zak Showalter to come in off the bench and splash huge 3's lmao damn he had a moment there with that triple and layup, good for him!

I feel like this matchup against the hound dog is our toughest remaining game. Maybe I'm wrong. I kinda hope so. I'm not super confident we'll win :\

And I'm also extra nervous cause I absolutely loathe the hound dog and I've wanted to beat him but he's got the talent to beat us. Even though he's a piece of shit man and a piece of shit coach.

I really hope this Badger team is ready to send a message like they did last year against Baylor. I really hope we bring our A game, unlike tonight. And I really hope we survive and advance. This team still has its biggest goals left to reach

On Wisconsin


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the X-Factor is Paige. If Paige does his thing UNC is going to win, but if he does the disappear for a half, ball out for the other deal we're in trouble. I have a lot of respect for Bo Ryan and Wisconsin and think you guys win, but we have the weapons to make you guys sweat. 

I think you guys would need Dekker to bring his A-game against Arizona to win. Johnson gives them another big-time forward and if Gabe York is hitting his shots I think they are as good as Kentucky. I would love to be proven wrong if it comes to it, but I just think it's such a gauntlet to run through. Either way, you have to admire the work this team has done to rightfully thrust you guys into the conversation of the elite. Regardless of the outcome, I think they've earned the nation's respect and have given you Badger fans a lot to be proud of. 

HKF is right, there aren't any cinderella stories this year. It's refreshing to see that for the most part, the 16 best teams in the country will be duking it out over the next two weekends for college basketball supremacy. It was a hell of a first weekend too. God damn, I love March Madness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State has the talent to get to the championship. We know they won't, but they sure as shit have the ingredients. That team should have won 27 games this year. Can you imagine if TJ Warren came back? My goodness.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> NC State has the talent to get to the championship. We know they won't, but they sure as shit have the ingredients. That team should have won 27 games this year. Can you imagine if TJ Warren came back? My goodness.


They would be insanely talented, maybe enough that Gottfried couldn't get in the way of a final four trip.


----------

